# Chinese American Western hero



## lwhitehead (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi I need help with that idea for American Western novel series, about a Chinese American male arriving in 1870's America, and yes he can speak English but he also skilled in Martial Arts and other skills due to being a Chinese policeman


LW


----------



## LeeC (Sep 24, 2015)

Sounds like you're looking for a cross between the "Shanghai Noon" movie and the "Kung Fu" TV series. Maybe the policeman character could be similar to the one in the book White Tiger in being more cerebral than David Carradine -- the Sherlock Holmes of the old west ;-)


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 3, 2015)

I think that if you're asking for ideas for how to formulate a character that character isn't worth using. The person who creates the character is the prime writer for that character. Like a parent and child.

The mother always knows the child's personality first. (Unless if not primary caregiver). Same with a character. I can write for characters I create far better than other people's creations. And I recommend that you sit down without any writing instruments and start to get to know this guy.

Talk to him in your head. Run through scenes without writing them. That's the way I know best for how to get in touch with a new character.


----------



## Jake-Sully (Oct 9, 2015)

I agree with Renaissance Man. Interview, interview and interview. Characters write the story. Their personalities reveal plots, weaknesses and strengths to exploit. Know him, you'll get your story. If he's not worth knowing, get someone who is. Good Luck. Hope this helps!


----------

